# Long Island NY



## LawnInOrder (Oct 18, 2006)

well its abotu 7:20 and i woke up early today. I to my surprise i saw some white stuff on the ground. I had to do some research and found out we got SNOWwesport . Only a dusting, but there is still hope. If i had a spreader i would be going out. My mom said only a dusting but i am really anxious for teh rest of teh snow to come. Anyone hear of any bi snow storms for LI NY LawnInOrder


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was watching it come down heavy between 4-5:30am but it was melting as soon as it hit the ground. O'well.... Waiting for the blizzard of '07 to hit in Feb.


----------

